# Muskies, Inc Cleveland #23 Events 2004



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

*Muskies, Inc.*​*Cleveland Chapter 23 *​*Tournaments and Outings **For 2004*​​-------------------------------------------​​ Earth days clean up​ West Branch Reservoir​ April 24th ​​-------------------------------------------​​Chapter Challenge​Salt Fork Reservoir​May 1st & 2nd​​---------------------------------------------------​​*Chapter 23 tournament*​*Pymatuning Reservoir*​*May 8th and 9th *​​--------------------------------------------​Kids fishing day​Lake Milton ​June 5th ​--------------------------------------------​​*Chapter 23 tournament*​*West Branch Reservoir*​*June 12th & 13th *​* ------------------------------------------------------------*​​*Chapter 23 tournament*​*Lake Milton*​*July 24 th and 25th *​​-------------------------------------------​​Club Outing and Cleanup​West Branch Reservoir​August 7th ​-------------------------------------------​​*Chapters 23 & 19 tournament*​*Lake Chautauqua *​*August 14th & 15th *​​*-------------------------------------------------------------- *​​Can-Am​Kawarthas Lakes​September 17th ,18th & 19th ​ -----------------------------------------------------​​Club Outing and Cleanup​West Branch Reservoir​October 2nd ​​----------------------------------------------------​​*Chapter 23 tournament*​*West Branch Reservoir*​*October 16th and 17 th*​* ------------------------------------------------------------------- *​​*Tournaments are open to all members and non-members.*​*Club outings are open to all club members and guests.*​All Club Outings will also be cookouts*[/color]*​*Sign up will be from 7am until 9am Saturday *
​
*after those times Call on CB channel 17 or VHF channel 71 for instructions *


----------

